# garrett t67 on vr6 12v..



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hi..im going to build a new vr6 turbo setup..i want to use garrett´s t67 journal bearing with 0.70 or 0.84 hotside..but when does it spoll up...?


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe tekstepvr6 is running a t67 .69 on center, might want to try IMing him.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

id say 20 lbs right around 4200 ish 
my T61 hit 20 right at 3800- 4000 
i think the T67 with a ,84 housing is the perfect/cheap turbo for a vrt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

20 lbs at 4200 rpm is that with .84 housing..?


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

yeah .84 housing, its probably gonna be around 4- 4200 ish


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

you said 20 lbs at 4200 rpm..are we talking full boost at 4200 rpm..im going to run about 2 bar at it..


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

ohh dam yeah i would think you woudl see 30 lbs before 4500 i would think, 
it should start coming on at 3k and you should see 30 by if not before 4500
its definitely a bad ass turbo for a vrt if i did it over again i would deff do a T67 for sure you wont be dissapointed in it i promise
if you get it with a T3 .84 ish turbine housing you might see the boost a little earlier 
T4 .84 a little later, both will not really matter in terms of flow 
the T4 will be a little more lagy but either way its perfect for a VRT 


_Modified by DaBeeterEater at 5:05 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

My buddy see's full boost, 18psi at 4200rpms with his PT67 w\.68 tang hotside.. Its a bad ass turbo, great choice for a vrt.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

how much power do they put down or about at 20psi.....i'm looking to run this next year.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

with some head work and 268's stock bottom end on 20 i would say 420+ easy with a 83m bottom end probably like 450 ish
i had a 83mm, worked head 268's and a T61 made just shy of 400 on 15lbs
and it was a LOT faster on 20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_how much power do they put down or about at 20psi.....i'm looking to run this next year.


[email protected] 20psi


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
[email protected] 20psi

exactly what i thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awsome numbers man what kind of torque http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

what about the .70 t4 housing..spools at..?3600/3800 rpm???


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

What about a 1.06 gt35r? 470whp @ 20psi, stock block, SP 263 cams.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

cabzilla i ran gt35r [email protected],9 bar 4 years ago..runs nice..but i want to try something new.. i want to make 600 with the t67


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:56 PM 9-3-2008_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

that should be easy that turbo is plenty capable of it , a good tune, some 80lb injectors, and a worked head and cams, i would say some 268 or 272's
you shoudl be able to get that no prob


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

doesnt MiamiVR6t run a t70? check his vids on youtube


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

yeah im pretty sure he does, that thing hits boost at like 5k or something


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

i saw miami vr6t on youtube 582whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on t70 does anyone in here know how high boost..?think he runs stock rods


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

not sure but i think it was close to 30 ish if i rember if not a little more


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

okey..on stock rods..? my projekt will be 82.5 JE and stock rods.. worked head..i will try stock cams..but i also have vr6 turbo cams from catcams..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:13 AM 9-4-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

Dabeetereater..what about the .70 t4 housing on the t67..how soon will i see full boost..?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_cabzilla i ran gt35r [email protected],9 bar 4 years ago..runs nice..but i want to try something new.. i want to make 600 with the t67

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:56 PM 9-3-2008_

What cams do you have ?
Both issams VR6 and many other are ~660Whp aka 740-750hp on GT35 0.82 E85 file

So that you dont rgret getting the 84mm compressor instead of the 82mm GT35 that has a huge potential
The T67 BB migh be a good option if you have the budget and is dead set on the T67


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What cams do you have ?
Both issams VR6 and many other are ~660Whp aka 740-750hp on GT35 0.82 E85 file

So that you dont rgret getting the 84mm compressor instead of the 82mm GT35 that has a huge potential
The T67 BB migh be a good option if you have the budget and is dead set on the T67

With a T25 hotside?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
With a T25 hotside?









says 0.82 
btw 268s in it also
btw flange size and flow got nothing to do with eachother








read noob tech page at garret












_Modified by [email protected] at 10:37 AM 9-4-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

foffa det case is that we here in denmark not have e85.. soo i made the power on 98 octane..i will not go gt35r again the bearings are the same as in the small gt turboes it does not hold that long..i have seen i many times wheels touch housing..and i dont belive that you can made 700hp on a vr6 12v with a gt 35r..the flows is not good enough in the 12v head too max any turbo out too what the turbo is rated for..the cams i have is the only set for stock lifters catcams made.. i will not go t67bb i will go journal instead..i dont want to use big money on my 12v any more..







i will use big money on my bdf gt4202 instead..and that one will på tuned on e85 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_foffa det case is that we here in denmark not have e85.. soo i made the power on 98 octane..i will not go gt35r again the bearings are the same as in the small gt turboes it does not hold that long..i have seen i many times wheels touch housing..and i dont belive that you can made 700hp on a vr6 12v with a gt 35r..the flows is not good enough in the 12v head too max any turbo out too what the turbo is rated for..the cams i have is the only set for stock lifters catcams made.. i will not go t67bb i will go journal instead..i dont want to use big money on my 12v any more..







i will use big money on my bdf gt4202 instead..and that one will på tuned on e85 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then you have good reason for the T67 journal.
Its cheap







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But cant you go to malmö and get a E85 file and then try it on mantorp Bugrun or köpenhamn related tracks ?
Didnt you visit Mantorp with after Z when i did my single test run there before the rain came ?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i will go to malmø to get e85 for my race car..my 12v is a daily driver..that why i run 98 octane on it..no the rain came before us http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ..next year i will come to sweden to race my 24v


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: garrett t67 on vr6 12v.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

http://www.zatzy.com/projekt/3....html

2.6litre stroke EVO dyno that a local guy did 600AWHP+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But with the large trim on the T67 is on and off power delivery







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: garrett t67 on vr6 12v.. ([email protected])*

i ordered the precision t67 ballbearing instead...


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_
my T61 hit 20 right at 3800- 4000 


What size hotside?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

I expect to make 500whp at around 20psi on my t67 .84 t4 even more with 30+psi.


----------

